# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Mistä korvaavia raitiovaunuja Varioiden tilalle Helsinkiin?

## vristo

Ottamatta kantaa siihen, miten tuossa nyt alkaneessa Vario-jupakan "loppuhuipennuksessa" käy, mietiskelin tuossa hieman Varioiden mahdollisia korvaajia tai apua vaunupulaan, jos ne poistuvat. Apuna käytin tätä, mutta vielä hieman keskeneräistä saksalaista sivustoa, sekä muutamaa muuta saksalaista harrastelijasivustoa.

Freiburgissa on juuri pistetty seisomaan viisi vuosimallia 1981 olevaa Duewag GT8-raitiovaunua (vaunut 205-209). Niiden rakenne on tosin hieman yleisestä poikkeva, sillä keskivaunun telit ovat ko. vaunu alla, eli eivät nivelen kohdalla, kuten vaikkapa HKL:n välipala-80:ssä. Onko teliväli siten liian suuri Helsingin rataverkolle? Muutenkin voi olla, että nuo Duewagit ovat liian pitkiä nykyiselle ratainfralle Helsingissä. 

Ausburgissa on runsaasti entisiä stuttgartilaisia MF Esslingen/MGB-vaunuja, jotka ovat neliakselisia nivelvaunuja, mutta ajetaan kaksi yksikköä yhteenkytkettynä. Ausburgissa on myös nykyisia Manneja aikalailla vastaavia MAN/Duewaghttp-nivelvaunuja vuodelta 1976. Tiedä sitten ovatko he edes luopumassa noin hyvistä raitiovaunuista vähään aikaan kun heilläkin on noita toisia murheenkryynejä eli Siemensin Combinoja, joissa on ollut pahoja teknisiä ongelmia.

Essen, Mulheim, Bochum/Gelsenkirhen ja Bielefeld (kuten myös Ausburg ja Heidelberg) ovat puolestaan täynnä 70- ja 80-luvulta peräisin olevia Duewagin M6/8-nivelvaunuja, jotka ovat kaikinpuolin erinomaisia raitiovaunuja (menoa Bieleledin M8C:llä) ja hyvin läheistä sukua Helsingin Nr-nivelvaunuille. Ovat toki kaikki suurimmaksi osaksi vielä käytössä, mutta muutamia yksilöitä on jo poistettu ja mennyt joihinkin Euroopan kaupunkeihin "second handina".

Braunschweigsissa on hieman outo raideväli 1100mm (mistä lienee peruja tuollainen "epästandardi"?), mutta siellä olisi muuten erinomaiselta tuntuvaa kalustoa Helsinkiin. Duewagin typ "Mannheim" sopisi Helsinkiin jo värityksensä puolesta  :Wink: , kuten myös uudemmat LHB:n nivelvaunut (vastaavia on Trondheimissa), joista osa on samalla värityksellä (on siis aika lähellä Helsingin Nr:ien aikaisempaa väritystä). Myös noihin sopivia perävaunuja olisi, mutta taitavat olla nuo perävaunut "unohdettu" käytäntö Helsingissä.

Tietysti sitten Mannheimissa, Ludwigshafenissa sekä Heidelbergissä on paljolti jo tuttua kalustoa ja voisivat olla varsin luontevia jo Helsingissä olevien sisarrustensa jatkoksi. Onko esim. Ludde sitten vääränlainen vaunu Helsinkiin: onhan siinä runsaasti kapasitettia, mutta välipalassa ei ole ovia. Mutta yhtakaikki, näyttäisi noissa kaupungiessa olevan kaikkein eniten jo liikenteestä poistettuja GT6, GT8 sekä GT8N (matalalattiainen välipala jälkiasennuksena) Duewag-nivelvaunuja. 

Mutta mites joku Basel tai muut Sveitsin kaupungit? Baselissa ollaan ainakin luopumassa heidän Duewageistaan ja ovat varmasti hyvin pidettyjä (mutta siten saattavat olla kalliitakin)?

Tämä on siis vain minun skenariointiani Varioiden mahdollisista korvaajista (jos niitä tarvitsee korvata jollain). Raitioliikenteen ammattilaisilla on varmasti toki omat näkemyksensä tästä.

----------


## vristo

Saksalaisen ratikkafoorumin mukaan mannheimilainen MVV 515 on kuljetettu eilen uuteen kotikaupunkiinsa Lodziin (Puolassa) Tatroja korvaamaan: linkki. 

Kyseessä sarjansa ensimmäinen siirretty vaunu; Mannheimissa osa sarjasta on seisonnassa (jotkut jo pari vuotta), mutta osa yksilöistä on vielä linjaliikenteessäkin. Mutta kuten näkyy, niin ratikkakaupungit ympäri Eurooppaa havittelevat hyviä, vanhoja raitiovaunuja. Onnea vaan Lodzille hyvästä ja varmasta hankinnasta.

----------


## Albert

> Saksalaisen ratikkafoorumin mukaan mannheimilainen MVV 515 on kuljetettu eilen uuteen kotikaupunkiinsa Lodziin (Puolassa) Tatroja korvaamaan. Mutta kuten näkyy, niin ratikkakaupungit ympäri Eurooppaa havittelevat hyviä, vanhoja raitiovaunuja. Onnea vaan Lodzille hyvästä ja varmasta hankinnasta.


Linkki Łódźin raitioteiden englanninkielisille sivuille.
Łódź on puolalaiseen tapaan "Konstal" -kaupunki. Maaliskuun tilanteen mukaan kaupungissa on 15 Cityrunneria, 368 Konstal 805Na -vaunua, 85 eri tavalla sisäisesti ja/tai ulkoisesti modernisoitua 805Na -vaunua, tekee yhteensa 468 vaunua. Tiedot yllä mainituilta sivustolta. 
Konstal 805N on kapearaidemuunnos 105N -vaunusta. 805Na on jatkokehitelmä, joita siiis Łódźissa on edelleen modernisoitu. (805Na:t on valmistettu 1977-90)
Viime vuoden lopulla on PESA:lta lisäksi tilattu 10 viisiosaista matalalattiavaunua.
Tuon kokoisessa taloudessa muutamakin vanha Düwag hukkuu kuin neula heinäsuovaan.

----------


## Compact

> Łódź on puolalaiseen tapaan "Konstal" -kaupunki.


Bravo! Kerrankin suomalaisella palstalla näkee kaupunkien nimien harkittua oikeinkirjoitusta. Ei ole harvoin kun meillä maristaan suomalaisten nimien äitten ja öitten poisjättämisestä ulkomaisissa kirjoitusyhteyksissä. Ja sitten itse kirjoitellaan vastaavanlaisesti yksinkertaistaen.

Otetaan tästä Albertin esimerkistä mallia ja kirjoitetaan nimet oikein oikein. Puolassa ei ole muita kaupunkeja kuin Varsova, jolla on perinteinen suomenkielinen muoto.

Łódź lausutaan sitten vielä kutakuinkin Vudz.

----------


## vristo

> Otetaan tästä Albertin esimerkistä mallia ja kirjoitetaan nimet oikein oikein. Puolassa ei ole muita kaupunkeja kuin Varsova, jolla on perinteinen suomenkielinen muoto.
> 
> Łódź lausutaan sitten vielä kutakuinkin Vudz.


Mistäs tuollaiset erikoiskirjaimet saa koneeseensa? Toki tuon saa copy and paste-menetelmällä, mutta mites suoraan näppikseltä?

----------


## Compact

> Puolassa ei ole muita kaupunkeja kuin Varsova, jolla on perinteinen suomenkielinen muoto.


Sanomatta jäi vielä vanha tuttu Krakova, ja Stettiniä käytettiin Suomessa yleisesti vanhaan aikaan...

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt kun HS:kin sen jlk:n puheenjohtajan suulla jo melko suoraan sanoo ( http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135226685975 ), niin voitaneen paljastaa, että Helsinkiin tulee samanlaisia vaunuja kuin tuonne Łódźiin on mennyt. Kuudessa meille tilatussa vaunussa on kaikissa matalalattiavälipalat.

----------


## SD202

> Sanomatta jäi vielä vanha tuttu Krakova, ja Stettiniä käytettiin Suomessa yleisesti vanhaan aikaan...


Menee jo off-topiciksi, mutta voisihan eräistäkin puolalaisista kaupungeista tosiaan tuon Stettinin lisäksi käyttää myös nimiä Breslau, Danzig, ...  :Smile:

----------


## Jusa

> Lisää käytettyä kalustoa tulee saada jo ensi syyskaudeksi.


Mitä mahtaa olla tulossa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mitä mahtaa olla tulossa?


Eilenhän lautakunta toi julkisuuteen, että esillä on ollut kuuden Mannheim-vaunun hankinta. Tässä puhutaan matalalla väliosalla varustetuista Düwag-vaunuista. Lisäksi olen käsittänyt, että HKL-RL:llä on ainakin tutkittu mahdollisuutta kunnostaa nk. varaosa-Manne liikennekelpoiseen kuntoon. Jos tämä kaikki toteutuisi, saataisiin seitsemän "uutta" vaunua riveihin. Jos muuta ei ole saatavilla, on yksi mahdollisuus tietenkin kunnostaa muutama varikolla lojuva "laihialaisvaunu" liikennekäyttöön. Keväällähän SRS-uutisissa kerrottiin vaunun 11 tutkimisesta, mutta uskon parin - kolmen muunkin Karian pystyvän palautuvan vielä liikenteeseen, mikäli kalustotilanne alkaa käydä tukalaksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eilenhän lautakunta toi julkisuuteen, että esillä on ollut kuuden Mannheim-vaunun hankinta. Tässä puhutaan matalalla väliosalla varustetuista Düwag-vaunuista. Lisäksi olen käsittänyt, että HKL-RL:llä on ainakin tutkittu mahdollisuutta kunnostaa nk. varaosa-Manne liikennekelpoiseen kuntoon. Jos tämä kaikki toteutuisi, saataisiin seitsemän "uutta" vaunua riveihin. Jos muuta ei ole saatavilla, on yksi mahdollisuus tietenkin kunnostaa muutama varikolla lojuva "laihialaisvaunu" liikennekäyttöön. Keväällähän SRS-uutisissa kerrottiin vaunun 11 tutkimisesta, mutta uskon parin - kolmen muunkin Karian pystyvän palautuvan vielä liikenteeseen, mikäli kalustotilanne alkaa käydä tukalaksi.


Mielestäni, jos noilla keinoilla saadaan 10 vaunua niin hyvä. En kannata että keski-Euroopasta alettaisiin roudata kymmenittäin vanhoja vaunuja, vaikka ne ovat eksoottisia, koska ne alkavat ennemmin tai myöhemmin käydä epäkäytännöllisiksi, vaatia kunnossapitoa jne. HKL:n pitäisi viipymättä käynnistää uusien matalalattiavaunujen hankintaprosessi. Jos vaunuista tulee  pulaa, pitäisi harkita jonkun linjan ajamista väliaikaisesti osittain tai kokonaan busseillla, kunnes uusia vaunuja saadaan tilalle. Sellainen linja voisi olla esim 8,  joka ei ole niitä kriittisimpiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Mielestäni, jos noilla keinoilla saadaan 10 vaunua niin hyvä.


10 vaunuahan olisi jo aika lähellä sitä määrää, mitä Varioita on nytkin liikenteessä yhtäaikaisesti. Mitään laajamittaisia bussikorvauksia ei siis tarvittaisi, vaan riittäisi että muutama ruuhkavuoro poistettaisiin. Liikenteen laajentamiseen ei kyllä riittäisi vaunuja ja ilmeisesti siihen HKL onkin viitannut sanoessaan, että Varioiden poistaminen voi johtaa ysin viivästymiseen. Jos taas Variot jäävät liikenteeseen, niin nuo kymmenkunta vaunua tarvitaan joka tapauksessa ysille.

----------


## vristo

> Jos vaunuista tulee pulaa, pitäisi harkita jonkun linjan ajamista väliaikaisesti osittain tai kokonaan busseillla, kunnes uusia vaunuja saadaan tilalle. Sellainen linja voisi olla esim 8,  joka ei ole niitä kriittisimpiä.


Mielestäni tällaisessa bussilla korvaamisessa on aina se riski, että tilapäisratkaisunakin saattaa jäädä pysyväksi ja kas: meillä onkin yksi ratikkalinja taas vähemmän. Ainakaan 8 ei tärkeänä poikittaislinjana (jota juuri jatketaan Arabianrantaan) siihen sovellu mielestäni missään tapauksessa. Jos joku niin linja 1; tuohon suuntaanhan menee useampikin bussilinja ja ykköstä on nykyään supistettu vuosi vuodelta. Lisäksi "Ratikka 2015"-suunnitelmissa on lähes kaikkissa lakkautettu ratioyhteys Käpylään. Sen voisi aloittaa nyt, jos tuollaisiin pitää mennä. 
Mutta totisesti toivon, ettei koskaan tarvitse mennä niin pitkälle. Päinvastoin: ykkösen pitäisi olla tulevaisuudessa Mäkelänkadun runkolinja Käpylän asemalle (tai jopa Oulunkylään) saakka.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos joku niin linja 1...


Ei ei ei... Tämä olisi viimeinen naula ykkösen arkkuun, kun sitä ennemmin pitäisi kehittää ja jatkaa.

----------


## vristo

> Ei ei ei... Tämä olisi viimeinen naula ykkösen arkkuun, kun sitä ennemmin pitäisi kehittää ja jatkaa.


Sitä minäkin juuri tarkoitan: ei yhtään ratikkalinjaa korvattavaksi busseilla. Se on sellainen houkutus HKL-SUY:lle, ettei tiedä mitä siitä seuraa. 
Kuten kuukankokin sanoi, niin nykyiset linjat voidaan hoitaa vähemmällä vuoromäärällä. Tasatahtiaikataulut, pidemmät vaunut (nuo kuusi välipala-mannea + välipala-80) ja jopa linjojen kierrättämiset (sen mahdollisuus on ainakin Arabianrannassa linjojen 6 ja 8 suhteen) ovat keinoja. Nyt on tämä "Raitioliikenteen tehostamismahdollisuuksia"-selvitys aivan tarpeen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sitä minäkin juuri tarkoitan: ei yhtään ratikkalinjaa korvattavaksi busseilla. Se on sellainen houkutus HKL-SUY:lle, ettei tiedä mitä siitä seuraa. 
> Kuten kuukankokin sanoi, niin nykyiset linjat voidaan hoitaa vähemmällä vuoromäärällä. Tasatahtiaikataulut, pidemmät vaunut (nuo kuusi välipala-mannea + välipala-80) ja jopa linjojen kierrättämiset (sen mahdollisuus on ainakin Arabianrannassa linjojen 6 ja 8 suhteen) ovat keinoja. Nyt on tämä "Raitioliikenteen tehostamismahdollisuuksia"-selvitys aivan tarpeen.


Jos kapasiteetista tulee pulaa, niin parempi että yksi linja muutetaan bussilla ajetavaksi, kuin että kaikki linjat jatkavat raitiolinjoina, mutta vaunuihin ei mahdu kyytiin koska on liian täyttä. Sellainen heikentää koko raitioliikenteen arvostusta ja kaupunkilaiset tulevat kiroamaan ratikoita sen takia pitkään. 

Kasia ehdotin siksi, että sikäli kun ymmärrän, niin Helsinginkadun pätkää voisi korvaava bussi jopa ajaa ratikkakaistoja pitkin, koska sitä pitkin ei kulje muita ratikoita. Korjatkaa väittämäni jos olen väärässä. 

Kasin jatkamista Arabiaan voisi myös lykätä kunnes tilanne on normalisoitu, ja lisätä kutosen vuoroja sinne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

Näissä vaunuissa olisikin oiva lisä Helsingin raitiovaunukalustoon. Kuvan vaunun valmistumisvuosi on 1961. Ja kolmekymmentä vuotta myöhemmin se rakennettiin uusiksi ja lisättiin  matalalattiaväliosa. Mitä mieltä lienevät kuljettajat ja huolto tällaisista vaunuista, mutta matkustajan kokemukset ovat myönteiset. On vakaa ja "siisti" kulkija. Ja saksalaiseen tyyliin eivät varmasti ole mitään eksoottisia romukasoja. Kulkeehan näitä tänäkin päivänä Mannheimin kaduilla Rhein-Neckar Variobahnien ym. seassa.

----------


## vristo

Tällaisia siis: linkki. Myös penkit yms. on uusittu tuon peruskorjauksen ja välipalan asennuksen yhteydessä (vuosina 1991-92).

----------


## Miska

> Tällaisia siis: linkki. Myös penkit yms. on uusittu tuon peruskorjauksen ja välipalan asennuksen yhteydessä (vuosina 1991-92).


Kas kun noihin vaunuihin ei ole rempan yhteydessä uusittu sisävalaistusta. Toki tuollaiset hehkulamput ovat monen mielestä nostalgisia, mutta loisteputkilla olisi saatu matkustamosta huomattavasti valoisampi ja tokihan matkustamon yleisilmekin olisi nuortunut. Ja eiköhän loisteputkivalaistus veisi vähemmän energiaakin...

----------


## Compact

> MVV 501
> Sangen iäkäs on tämä työjuhta DüWAG vuodelta 1961. Alun perin kuusiakselinen nivelvaunu sai v. 1991 matalalattiaisen väliosan.
> 
> MVV 504 ja 505
> Vuoden 1962 DüWAGit saivat 1990-luvun alkupuolella matalalattiaiset välipalat.
> 
> MVV 505
> Huollon ja korjaustoiminnan helpottamiseksi vaihteet voidaan rakentaa omilla viherkaistoilla rautatiekiskoista ja pölkkyratana. Kuvassa keskustan erään pääkadun rataosuudella nurmirata on urakiskoista, mutta vaihteet avonaisia kaikenlaisen huollon ja puhdistuksen helpottamiseksi.
> 
> ...


Kaivoin jlf:n kuvat-osastosta muistin virkistämiseksi muutaman ajankohtaisen Düwagin kuvan tähän tapetille.

Łódź on näitä myös himoitsemassa ja ensimmäinen on haettu pois.

----------


## Haltia

Ongelmana ei ole se, että millä vanhoilla vaunuilla korvataan vaje jos Vario/Bombardier -kauppa puretaan, sillä siihen suunnitelmat on jo. (Ja ykkösen luo sitten vain kuolleen ruumiini yli!  :Very Happy: ) 

Oikea ongelma on se, että mistä _uudet_ vaunut, joita pitäisi väkisinkin tässä parinkymmenen vuoden aikana tilata yli 100... Eli ennemmin kuulisinkin teidänkin ajatuksianne, yhdistelmiänne yms. siitä, että keneltä stadiin voi edes pyytää tarjouksia uusista vaunuista ja jos niin minkämoisista. Hankintaprosessin käynnistäminenhän on nyt valmistelussa ja lautakunnalle on annettu väliraporttia siitä, että miltä vaihtoehdot näyttävät vai näyttävätkö (eli eivät).

Pelkät vanhat vaunut, niiden tuunaaminen tai edes 40 toimivaksi taiottua Variotramia ei riitä, ei ole riittänyt pitkiin aikoihin, etenkin kun raitiolinjastoa halutaan kehittää ja laajentaa.

----------


## Albert

> Tällaisia siis: linkki. Myös penkit yms. on uusittu tuon peruskorjauksen ja välipalan asennuksen yhteydessä (vuosina 1991-92).


Tämän päivän tietoa Mannheimin Gt8N -vaunuista. Kahdeksan vaunua on ajossa ja 14 seisomassa. Kahdeksan menee Łódźiin (tai siis yksi on jo mennytkin). Jäljelle jää siis kuusi kappaletta (Helsinkiä varten).

----------


## John Doe

> HKL varasi kuusi käytettyä raitiovaunua Saksasta
> 
> Julkaistu: 20:00
> 
> Juha Salonen
> 
> helsingin sanomat
> 
> HKL varasi kuusi käytettyä raitiovaunua Saksasta
> ...


http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135226707455

----------


## Kimmo

Ai että!

Vanhaa kunnon hyvää toimivaa tekniikkaa. Ja ei tuo muotoilukaan rumimmasta päästä ole. Itse ottasin ilolla vastaan, vanhassa vara parempi.

----------


## Jusa

> Mannheimilaiset maalattaisiin näillä näkymin Helsingin vihreällä.


Toivottavasti jo olevatkin maalataan Helsingin vihreällä sopimuskauden päätyttyä.

----------


## vristo

> Tämän päivän tietoa Mannheimin Gt8N -vaunuista. Kahdeksan vaunua on ajossa ja 14 seisomassa. Kahdeksan menee Łódźiin (tai siis yksi on jo mennytkin). Jäljelle jää siis kuusi kappaletta (Helsinkiä varten).


Yksi (=502) on romutettu kolarin takia.

Noista hehkulampuista puheenollen; Ludwigshafenissa on vielä seisonnassa olevia GT6/8:a (HKL150:sen eli Ludden pikku-/isosisaria ja osa niistä meni romuksi juuri vuodenvaihteen jälkeen), joiden sisävalaistukseen on tehty muutos: linkki.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Ongelmana ei ole se, että millä vanhoilla vaunuilla korvataan vaje


Tuot kirjoituksessasi (aivan oikein..) esiin sen että vaunutilanne on jonkinlaisessa hallinnassa syksyyn asti. Poikkeusjärjestelyin mutta kumminkin. Täältä lattatasolta ei voi nähdä juuri syksyä kauemmas. hyvä että edes sinne.. 

Asiasta toiseen: Olin näkevinäni  iltapäivällä 339-DF:n kirjoituksen tässä säikeessä. Nyt se on siirtynyt toiseen säikeeseen tai sitten muistini pettää..? Tähän voi olla syynä myöhäinen ajankohta, nyt kello on noin 02.35. Iltavuoro päättyi 01.45, perjantai-illan tapahtumalinjalla 3B  ;-)

Ratikkakuski

----------


## 339-DF

> Asiasta toiseen: Olin näkevinäni  iltapäivällä 339-DF:n kirjoituksen tässä säikeessä. Nyt se on siirtynyt toiseen säikeeseen tai sitten muistini pettää..?


No siltäpä tosiaan näyttää! Joskus kyllä foorumin yli-innokas moderointi ärsyttää, varsinkin kun asiasta ei ole mitään moderaattorien mainintaa missään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hesarissa julkaistu kuva on muuten tavattoman onnistunut...  :Very Happy:  Kameramies lienee kuvannut raitiotievaunuja enemmänkin.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Vaikka HKL:llä onkin suunnitelmia Varioiden korvaamiseksi käytetyillä, niin silti minusta huoli aiheesta ei ole turha. Jo nyt vaunutilanne on niin heikko, että vuoroja joudutaan välillä jättämään ajamatta vaunupulan takia. Jos Variot lähtevät, niin kuten Rainer kirjoitti, uudet Mannet, laihialaiset ja nykyinen varaosa-Manne eivät tuo kuin kymmenisen vaunua, joten vaunutilanne heikkenee sitten entisestään. Ja minä en ainakaan löisi vetoa sen puolesta, että kaikki uudet Mannet ehditään laittaa liikennöintikuntoon syksyyn mennessä. Jos Variot poistuvat, niin ensi syksystä tulee vaikeaa aikaa, eikä tilanne parane ennen kuin HKL saa hankittua vielä lisää käytettyjä.

Hesarin paperiversiossa muuten luki tuon Manne-kuvan ottajan nimikin, kuvan yläkulmassa luki Jorma Rauhala.

Mitä moderointiin tulee, niin yritän parantaa tapani ja kertoa asiasta viestiketjusta toiseen siirretyissä viesteissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

En yleensä harrasta julkista ääneen ajattelua, mutta nyt teen poikkeuksen, koska asia on sangen mielenkiintoinen.
Missään ei liene julkistettu tai edes päätetty, montako raitiovaunuvuoroa on samanaikaisesti ulkona huippuhetkellä ensi syksynä. Arvelen, että se voisi olla esimerkiksi 84.
Mietitäänpä, mitä vaunuja silloin voisi olla käytettävissä: 40 NrI:tä, 42 NrII:ta, 4 Mannea + ehkä varaosa-Manne = 5 Mannea sekä jokunen Laihialainen (ainakin #12 mutta ehkä jokunen muukin). Tuo tekee noin 90 vaunua. Kun saadaan lehtiuutisissa kerrotut 6 väliosa-Mannea, lukumääräksi tulee sitten hieman alle 100 sen mukaan, montako Laihialaista on voitu saada liikennöitävään kuntoon. Uskoisin, että noin 96 vaunulla 84 vuoron liikenne on mahdollista saada hoidettua, vaikkakin se ottanee koville. Joinakin talvipäivinä jokin vuoro voi sitten jäädä sisälle, mutta sellaista on tapahtunut aiemminkin esimerkiksi kuljettajien äkillisten influenssaepidemioiden aikana. Se on ainakin selvää, että täyskorjauksiin ei voida sitoa Nr-vaunuja enää samaa määrää kuin tähän saakka. Kakkossarjan Valmetien täyskorjaukset onneksi on pian tehty. Tosin edessä on väliosien asentaminen, mikä ei sinänsä ole mikään suuritöinen juttu. Täyskorjaus kuitenkin vie aikaa useita viikkoja per vaunu.

Yhteenvetona voi todeta, että tiukoille joudutaan, mutta ei tilanne sentään ihan toivotonkaan ole. Alkusyksy kyllä tulee olemaan hyvin vaikeaa aikaa siihen saakka, kunnes väliosa-Mannet saadaan täysilukuisesti liikenteeseen. Saa nähdä, jatkuuko joillakin linjoilla kesäliikenne vähän pidempäänkin kuin vain elo-syyskuun vaihteeseen...

----------


## kuukanko

> Missään ei liene julkistettu tai edes päätetty, montako raitiovaunuvuoroa on samanaikaisesti ulkona huippuhetkellä ensi syksynä. Arvelen, että se voisi olla esimerkiksi 84.


Mikä sinällään jo tarkoittaisi kolmen vuoron vähennystä nykyisiin aikatauluihin verrattuna. Varatun kuuden Mannen lisäksi pitää siis saada vielä lisää käytettyä kalustoa, jos liikenne hoidetaan ilman Varioita. Ysin vaunutarpeet huomioiden käytettyjä tarvittaisiin aika paljonkin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ysin vaunutarpeet huomioiden käytettyjä tarvittaisiin aika paljonkin.


Ysin aloittaessa tilanne toki mutkistuu kiistatta.

Viime aikoina Varioita on ollut samanaikaisesti ajossa ehkä 10 - 15 keskimäärin. Joinakin huonoina päivinä niitä on siis liikkunut juuri ja juuri kymmenkunta. Laihialaisista #12 on ollut ainoa ajokunnossa oleva eikä sekään ole läheskään kaikkina arkipäivinä ollut ajossa. Mikäli vuoromäärää päätettäisiin supistaa esimerkiksi kolmella, sitten lisäksi hankittaisiin noin tusinan (oikeasti liikenteessä olevan) Varion tilalle 6 väliosa-Mannea, korjattaisiin varaosa-Manne sekä vielä jokunen Laihialainenkin, niin ei yhtälöstä täysin mahdotonta ole tulossa. Hyvin haasteellinen kylläkin. Näillä eväillä ysin aloittaminen ajallaan voi olla vaikeaa. Ysin aloittaessa lisäkapasiteettia on saatava jostakin. Tietenkin väliosistakin saa jotain, mutta riittääkö se..?

----------


## Eira

Helsinki auttoi aikoinaan Turkua vaunupulassa 30-luvulla lainaamalla kuusi moottorivaunua. Nyt voisi Turku vastavuoroisesti auttaa Helsinkiä samassa tilanteessa. Turun vaunuhalliin palautettiin yksityisestä säilytystilasta kolme moottorivaunua. Mitään vuokraa ei perittäisi, korvauksena HKL vain kunnostaisi nämä vaunut liikennekelpoisiksi, ja palauttaisi sitten vaunupulan taas helpottaessa takaisin Turkuun.

----------


## ultrix

> Mitään vuokraa ei perittäisi, korvauksena HKL vain kunnostaisi nämä vaunut liikennekelpoisiksi, ja palauttaisi sitten vaunupulan taas helpottaessa takaisin Turkuun.


Mielenkiintoinen ajatus, mutta kalustoon on tehtävä joka tapauksessa muutostöitä, vaikka kalusto olisi suoraan käyttökelpoista Turun raitioteille.

Ainakin virroittimen polarisaatiot on muutettava ja Buscomit asennettava.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Mielenkiintoinen ajatus, mutta kalustoon on tehtävä joka tapauksessa muutostöitä, vaikka kalusto olisi suoraan käyttökelpoista Turun raitioteille.
> 
> Ainakin virroittimen polarisaatiot on muutettava ja Buscomit asennettava.


Onhan meillä vielä vaunun 12 lisäksi laihialaiset 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 25 ja 30. 9 on vielä Tallinnassa mutta saataisiin nuo muutkin ajoon jos haluttaisiin! Ja jos tosissaan halutaan, voidaan myös vaunut 332, 352 ja 362 kunnostaa ajoon. 320 toki myös.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja jos tosissaan halutaan, voidaan myös vaunut 332, 352 ja 362 kunnostaa ajoon. 320 toki myös.


Minä kyllä ottaisin ennemmin 337:n kuin 352:n...  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mitään vuokraa ei perittäisi, korvauksena HKL vain kunnostaisi nämä vaunut liikennekelpoisiksi, ja palauttaisi sitten vaunupulan taas helpottaessa takaisin Turkuun.


Hauska idea, mutta käytännössä toteuttamiskelvoton seuraavista syistä:

- Ainoastaan vaunut 42 ja 125 ovat sellaisessa kunnossa, että niiden ajokuntokunnostus on suuruusluokkaa kymmeniä tuhansia euroja.
- Vaunut 17, 19, 32 ja 40 ovat todella palasina, ja niiden kunnostus maksaa suuruusluokaa satoja tuhansia euroja. 
- Vaunut ovat nykyliikenteeseen soveltumattomia: yksikkökoko / vaunu 50 henkilöä, rahastajarahastus, ei automaattisia ovia jne.

Hauska ajatus, mutta tästä ei ole apua.

Vaunut 42 ja 125 voisi toki viedä jonkun tempauksen yhteydessä Helsinkiin ajoon, vaikkapa kulttuuripääkaupunkia mainostamaan. Vaunut tarvitsevat kuitenkin kolmen henkilön miehityksen.

Jos aavevaunuja olisi, ne soveltuisivat ehkä hätäapukalustoksi. Mutta kun ei ole  :Sad: .

----------


## Jussi

> Vaunut 42 ja 125 voisi toki viedä jonkun tempauksen yhteydessä Helsinkiin ajoon, vaikkapa kulttuuripääkaupunkia mainostamaan.


Toisaalta se ei välttämättä olisi parasta mahdollista mainosta Turulle, esim. mainoslause "Tällaisia ei kulttuuripääkaupungin liikenteessä näe" ei välttämättä houkuttele ainakaan ratikoiden ystäviä...  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainoastaan vaunut 42 ja 125 ovat sellaisessa kunnossa, että niiden ajokuntokunnostus on suuruusluokkaa kymmeniä tuhansia euroja.


Miksi se maksaa niin paljon? Olen saanut sellaisen käsityksen, että tuo juna on periaatteessa ajokelpoinen. Eikö olekaan? Mitä toimenpiteitä vaatisi, että vaunuilla voitaisiin oikeasti ajaa (siis ei linja-ajoa vaan tällainen teema-ajelu)?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

42 ja 125 on kunnostettu 1982-83 ja sen jälkeen ne ovat seisseet vaihtelevissa olosuhteissa, mutta kuitenkin katon alla. On mahdotonta tarkalleen tietää, mitä on tarpeen tehdä kun vaunuja ei ole käytetty 35 vuoteen eikä huollettu 24 vuoteen. "Käyttöönottohuolto" kuitenkin. 

Myös sisällä seisseiden vaunujen huolto käyttökuntoon Tukholman museoraitiotielle on maksanut luokkaa kymmeniä tuhansia euroja.

Ketjun asiaan 42 ja 125 eivät mitenkään auta. Ne ovat soveltumattomia Helsingin nykyisen raitiovaunuliikenteen hoitoon. Sen sijaan vaunuilla voisi toki "ajella" Helsingissä, jos tällaisesta tempauksesta olisi jotain oikeaa hyötyä.

----------


## Compact

> Myös sisällä seisseiden vaunujen huolto käyttökuntoon Tukholman museoraitiotielle on maksanut luokkaa kymmeniä tuhansia euroja.


Ei voi kyllä oikeasti maksaa tuollaisia summia - ja vielä harrastajavetoisessa toiminnassa. Ettei olisi mennyt evrot ja korunat sekaisin?

Rasvaus, pölyjen pyyhintä jne. tsekkaukset ja sitten ajoon! Suoraan ajostahan ne on seisomaankin laitettu, eivät suinkaan romutarhasta plokattuja, kuten yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikki muut Turun varastoidut museovaunut.

Tervetuloa ajamaan noilla Helsinkiin, kuljetuskustannukset ovat varmasti se kallein osa tuosta projektista.

----------


## vristo

Mikäs Luddessa (HKL #150) muuten oli, kun ei linjalla kelvannut/pärjännyt? Joka tapauksessa Ludwigshafenissa on kaikki Ludden sisaret vapaina ja vailla käyttoä. Tietysti matalaa välipalaa ei ole, mutta tilaa on. Mannheimissa varattunaolevat välipalalliset ovat muuten siis vielä vanhempia (mutta toki peruskorjattuja).




> lyhyt ote:
> LSNA 147 1967 Neubau 2006.02 exist rhghm h Duewag/BBC  
> LSLA 148 1967 Neubau 2006.05@@@ exist rhghm h Duewag/BBC  
> LSLA 149 1967 Neubau 2005.12@@@ exist rhghm h Duewag/BBC  
> LSLA 150 1967 Neubau 2003.06@@@ 2004.05.26 vk Helsinki [FI] 150 Duewag/BBC  
> LSLA 151 1967 Neubau 2003.06@@@ exist rhghm h Duewag/BBC  
> LSNA 152 1967 Neubau no@@ exist rhghm agl Duewag/BBC

----------


## otto s

> Mikäs Luddessa (HKL #150) muuten oli, kun ei linjalla kelvannut/pärjännyt



Eikös siinä ollut raskaammat ajokahvat ja muutenkin hitaasti reagoiva. Mutkissakin piti hidastaa enemmän kuin Nr1/2:lla. 1A:lla ollessaan se saattoi kerätä kolmekin vaunua peräänsä ja kävi kääntymässä Kauppatorilla Eiran sijaan.

----------


## vristo

> Eikös siinä ollut raskaammat ajokahvat ja muutenkin hitaasti reagoiva. Mutkissakin piti hidastaa enemmän kuin Nr1/2:lla. 1A:lla ollessaan se saattoi kerätä kolmekin vaunua peräänsä ja kävi kääntymässä Kauppatorilla Eiran sijaan.


Nykyisissä Manneissa on kuitenkin samanlainen "kahvimylly", kuten myös mahdollisesti tulevissa välipala-Manneissakin. Tämä kuvalainaus vaunusta MGV 509 havainnollistaa asiaa.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Arvoisat säikeeseen kirjoittaneet; 

Mielestäni keskustelu poistettujen vaunujen, ja jopa museovaunujen, palauttamisesta linjaliikennekäyttöön ei vastaa alkuperäistä aihetta. Tietenkin keskustelu harrastajien parissa rönsyilee, mutta en voi kuvitellakaan 300 sarjan vaunujen paluuta linjaliikennekäyttöön. Niin huonosti ei mene. 

Nyt tunnutaan hukkuneen lillukanvarsiin, ja ei nähdä metsää puilta. Alkuperäisenä aiheena on Mistä korvaavia raitiovaunuja Varioiden tilalle Helsinkiin? 

Muutama manne tuntuu olevan saatavana nopeasti mutta entä sen jälkeen ? Henkilökohtaisesti pelkään vastauksen otsikkoon olevan; Ei mistään  :Sad: . ainakaan nopeassa aikataulussa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tietenkin keskustelu harrastajien parissa rönsyilee, mutta en voi kuvitellakaan 300 sarjan vaunujen paluuta linjaliikennekäyttöön.


En minäkään. Mutta se on kaikesta huolimatta yksi niistä monista monista vaihtoehdoista, joita HKL-RL:ssä on viime vuosien vaunupulan aikana ajatuksen tasolla käyty läpi.

----------


## vristo

> Arvoisat säikeeseen kirjoittaneet; 
> 
> Mielestäni keskustelu poistettujen vaunujen, ja jopa museovaunujen, palauttamisesta linjaliikennekäyttöön ei vastaa alkuperäistä aihetta. Tietenkin keskustelu harrastajien parissa rönsyilee, mutta en voi kuvitellakaan 300 sarjan vaunujen paluuta linjaliikennekäyttöön. Niin huonosti ei mene.


Eiköhän nuo jutut museovaunujen palauttamisesta linjaliikenteeseen ole enemmänkin ns. harrastaja-huumorismielistä. Itse en ainakaan miellä niitä muuksi: mitä linjaa ajettaisin 2-akselisella+perävaunu-yhdistelmällä? Heh!

Itse ketjun aloittaneena jatkaisin aihetta kuitenkin hieman "uudempien", mutta käytettyjen vaunujen hankinnasta käytävään keskusteluun. Myös laihialaiset (vielä liikennevaunuina) ovat vielä vaihtoehtona, mutta pikku-Valmettien (VTS-vaunut) kunnostaminen linjalle (mm. oviautomatiikat + muut kuljettajarahastusvalmiudet) on jo todellakin epärealistista. Kyllähän raitioliikenteen Helsingissä on päästävä eteenpäin tästä kriisistään, eivätkä käytetytkään ole kuin tilapäisapu, mutta sitä varten niiden on oltava tarkoituksenmukaisia ja luotettavia raitiovaunuja. Mielestäni Mannet (niin GT6 kuin GT8N) ovat juuri sellaisia, joiden kanssa ei raitioliikenteen imagokaan kärsi. Päinvastoin: olen ymmärtänyt niiden oleva melkoisen pidettyjä ainakin matkustajien keskuudessa. 

Mutta päämäärä pitää toki olla uuden (UUDEN) perusvaunutyypin löytäminen, mikä lienee melkoisen haastavaa. Kun nämä kuitenkin ovat melkoinen sijoitus, niin mielestäni Helsingin pitäisi tulevaisuudessa tarjota niille nykyistä laadukkaampi raitioverkosto. Helsingin raitioliikenteen tulevaisuus ei yksinkertaisesti kestä toista Varioiden kaltaista katastroofia. 

Uusien raitiovaunujen hankintaa varten onkin oma ketjunsa tällä foorumilla.

----------


## Compact

Tänään Ylenaikaisen aamulähetyksessä haastateltiin HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenrantaa.

Hän kertoi radiossa, että käytettyjen raitiovaunujen markkinat ovat rajalliset, mutta jotakin on nyt saatavissa Mannheimista ja muutaman vuoden kuluttua lisäksi *Bochum*ista.

Liekö ensimmäinen kerta kun HKL kertoo yleisölle BOGESTRAsta eli Bochum-Gelsenkirchener Strassenbahnen AG:stä mahdollisena ostospaikkana?

----------


## vompatti

> HKL kertoo yleisölle BOGESTRAsta eli Bochum-Gelsenkirchener Strassenbahnen AG:stä mahdollisena ostospaikkana?


Mitä vaunuja tuolta ostettaisiin? Ei kai BOGESTRA myy Variobahnejaan? :-) BOGESTRA on ostanut Variobahn-vaunuja hiljattain. Ilmeisesti he ovat vaunuun tyytyväisiä. Voisimmeko antaa omat Variomme heille vaihdossa?

Ovatko Bochumin vaunut sopivia Helsingin laitureille? Bochumin uudetkin raitiovaunut ovat korkealattiaisia, joten kuvittelisin, että siellä on korkeat laituritkin. Voidaanko nuo Bochumin korkealattiaiset raitiovaunut varustaa Helsingin matalille laitureille sopiviksi vai onko niissä portaat ennestään? Entä voidaanko Helsingin Variot sovittaa Bochumiin sopiviksi?

----------


## Albert

> Liekö ensimmäinen kerta kun HKL kertoo yleisölle BOGESTRAsta eli Bochum-Gelsenkirchener Strassenbahnen AG:stä mahdollisena ostospaikkana?


Ei varmaankaan ole tästä asiasta aiemmin kerrottu.
Olisivatko sieltä mahdollisesti ostettavat vaunut sitten M6S ja/tai M6C-vaunuja? Tuskin niitä uudempia myyvät. Mielenkiintoista, sillä BOGESTRAn vaunut ovat kaksisuuntavaunuja.
Tänä vuonna BOGESTRAlle alkaa virrata Stadlerin Variobahneja.
Bogestra 314. Kuva Bernd Kittendorf.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ovatko Bochumin vaunut sopivia Helsingin laitureille? Bochumin uudetkin raitiovaunut ovat korkealattiaisia, joten kuvittelisin, että siellä on korkeat laituritkin. Voidaanko nuo Bochumin korkealattiaiset raitiovaunut varustaa Helsingin matalille laitureille sopiviksi vai onko niissä portaat ennestään? Entä voidaanko Helsingin Variot sovittaa Bochumiin sopiviksi?


Bochumin myytävät vaunut ovat 80-luvun korkeita niveliä. Niihin on mahdollista liittää matala välipala haluttaessa. Bochum myy näinkin uudet vaunut siksi, että kaupungissa tullaan tekemään virtajärjestelmämuutos (en nyt muista, onko pelkkä jännitteen nosto vai jotain muutakin), joka tekee vanhat vaunut ajokelvottomiksi, eikä uushankinnan jälkeen nähdä kannattavana muuntaa vaunuja uuteen järjestelmään sopiviksi.

On muistettava, että saksalaisissa olosuhteissa liikennöivä 25-vuotias vaunu on suomalaiseen verrattuna "kuin uusi", korroosiovaurioita ei ole nimeksikään.

Vaunuissa on korkea lattia, mutta laiturit eivät ole korkeita, ja vaunuissa on portaat. Muutostöitä vaatii pikemminkin yksisuuntaistaminen, sillä ylimääräinen ohjaamo vie turhaa tilaa matkustajilta. Toisaalta tässä olisi nyt sitten paikka kokeilla kaksisuuntavaunuja ja keskittää nämä vaikka sellaiselle linjalle, jota halutaan jatkaa vaihe vaiheelta esim. Jätkäsaaressa. Säästyisi silmukkakustannuksia...

----------


## vristo

> Mitä vaunuja tuolta ostettaisiin? Ei kai BOGESTRA myy Variobahnejaan? :-) BOGESTRA on ostanut Variobahn-vaunuja hiljattain. Ilmeisesti he ovat vaunuun tyytyväisiä. Voisimmeko antaa omat Variomme heille vaihdossa?
> 
> Ovatko Bochumin vaunut sopivia Helsingin laitureille? Bochumin uudetkin raitiovaunut ovat korkealattiaisia, joten kuvittelisin, että siellä on korkeat laituritkin. Voidaanko nuo Bochumin korkealattiaiset raitiovaunut varustaa Helsingin matalille laitureille sopiviksi vai onko niissä portaat ennestään? Entä voidaanko Helsingin Variot sovittaa Bochumiin sopiviksi?


 Jonkinmoinen tietoisku BOGESTRA:sta:

BOGESTRA liikennöi kevyellä raideliikenteellä Bochumin, Gelsenkirchenin sekä Herneen alueella. Linjat 301, 302, 306, 308, 310 ja 318 ovat normaaleja katuraitioteitä metrisella raideleveydellä (matalilla laitureilla), mutta saksalaiseen tapaan em. taajama-alueiden keskustat alitetaan tunneleissa ja moninpaikoin mennään täysin erillisratana. Kalustona on noiden M6S/C-Duewagien, joita käytetään linjoilla 301, 306 ja 310 (jännite 600V). Saman valmistajan tuoreampia MGT6D-matalalattiavaunuja käytetään lopuilla linjoilla, joiden käyttöjännite on puolestaan 750V. Uusien Stadlerin Variobahnien hankinnan myötä koko verkon jännite nostetaan samalle tasolle. Meidän Variomme tuskin kelpaisivat, sillä BOGESTRAn hankkimat vaunut ovat kaksisuuntaisia ja lisäksi HKL:n vaunuja pidempiä.

Sensijaan linja U35 on normaaliraideleveyksinen (1435mm, korkeat laiturit) ja lähes kokonaan tunnelissa kulkeva ajojohtovirrotteinen "metrorata", jota liikennöidään Stadtbahn B- vaunuilla (B80B). Sinne on nyt hankittu kuusi uutta korkealattiaista Stadlerin Tangoa.

Em. järjestelmä eivät ole siis yhteensopivia toistensa kanssa, vaikka molemmat ovat ilmajohtovirrotteisia. Mutta Saksassa osataan järjestää asiat niin, että samoja osuuksia ja asemia voidaan käyttää, kuten tämän kuvan esimerkki näyttää. Siinä on metrinen ja normaaliraideleveyksinen rata lomittain.

Lisäksi EVAG:in eli Essenin raitioliikenteen ratikkalinja 107 (1000 millinen) ja U-Stadtbahn, "metrolinja", U17 (1435mm) ulottuvat Gelsenkircheniin saakka. 

Noiden Varioiden toimitukset alkavat siis tänä vuonna ja vasta parin vuoden sisällä ne ovat täysilukuisena käytössä. Silloin tullee myös M6S/C-vaunujen hankinta esim. HKL-raitioliikenteelle ajankohtaiseksi tai ylipäätään mahdolliseksi. Mutta laadukkaita vaunuja havittelevat varmasti muutkin ratikkakaupungit...

Bochumin lisäksi M6/8 vaunuja on Essenissa, Mulheimissä sekä Bielefeldissä. Myös eräissä muissa Saksan kaupungeissa niitä on. Ainakin Dortmundissa on lisäksi N-versiota normaaliraideleveydelle. Hannoverissa ajetaan vieläkin TW6000-vaunuilla, joka pohjautuu aivan samaan konseptiin ja alkusarjan vaunut olivatkin myos Duewagin valmistamia, kun taas myöhemmin LHB:n. 
Mulhemissä on muuten erikoisuus: matalalattiaisella välipalalla varustettu M6-NF-C. Kiinnostaako?

Tämä 70-80-lukujen Duewagin normivaunu on kokemukseni mukaan hieno raitiovaunu, joka on aivan laatutavaraa. Kaksisuuntaisuus tekee ne tosiaan mielenkiintoisiksi. Pitäisikö kokeilla Helsingissäkin? Jos ne muutetaan yksisuuntaisiksi, ne ovat todella ainutlaatuisia ratikkamaailmassa, sillä en tiedä muita yksisuuntaisia M- tai N-Duewageja olevan olemassa.

Mutta mutta... jos skenaariot toteutuvat näyttäisi Helsingistä tulevan melkoinen (jonkinlainen) Duewag-mekka  :Smile: . Huisaa!

----------


## vristo

> Toisaalta tässä olisi nyt sitten paikka kokeilla kaksisuuntavaunuja ja keskittää nämä vaikka sellaiselle linjalle, jota halutaan jatkaa vaihe vaiheelta esim. Jätkäsaaressa. Säästyisi silmukkakustannuksia...


Jätkäsaari tosiaan, mutta myös Laajasalon radat tulevat ainakin minulle mieleeni. Ja miksei raide-Jokerikin: M-Duewagithan on mitoitettu nopeudelle 70km/h ja Saksassakin niiden nimike on "Stadtbahnwagen" eikä "Straßenbahnwagen"  :Wink: . Joten ne ovat varsin universaaleja käytön suhteen; milloin vaikkapa Aleksille kävelyvauhtiin tai Jokerin kaltaiselle pikaraitiotielle nopeaan kulkuun. Ja niissähän on muuten myös multippeliajo-ominaisuus jo valmiina, jota tosin juuri Bochumissa ei käytetä, mutta esimerkiksi Mulheimissä ja Essenissä kylläkin. Olisivat hankintana varsin järkeviä, sillä ovat varsin HKL:n Nr-vaunujen kaltaisia; niiden kaksisuuntaisia serkkuja, jos näin voisi sanoa.

----------


## vristo

> Jos ne muutetaan yksisuuntaisiksi, ne ovat todella ainutlaatuisia ratikkamaailmassa, sillä en tiedä muita yksisuuntaisia M- tai N-Duewageja olevan olemassa.


Korjaan hieman itseäni, sillä ainakin Genèvessä on myös Duewagin valmistamia raitiovaunuja, joissa se ihan selvästi pohjana tämä M/N-Duewag ja ne ovat olleet alunalkaenkin yksisuuntaisia.

Duewag BBC Be 4/6
Duewag BBC Be 4/8
Jälkimmäiset ovat ensimmäisiä matalalattiaraitiovaunuja Euroopassa.

Myös Linzin (Itävalta) Duewag/Rotax GT10-vaunuissa olen havaitsevani Duewagin M/N-normivaunun sukulaispiirteitä.

Mutta eteenkin Grazin (Itävalta myöskin) SGP-vaunujen (vm. 1986) yhdenäköisyys M/N-vaunuihin aivan ilmeinen ja selkeä, vaikka ne ovat eri valmistajan tekemiä (SGP = Simmering-Graz-Pauker AG, vuodesta 1996 alkaen Siemens SGP Verkehrstechnik GmbH). Alunperin kuusiakselisiin nivelvaunuihin asennettiin Bombardierin valmistama matalalattianen välipala (vuonna 1999), joka mielestäni muistuttaa kovasti vaikkapa HKL:n välipala-80:stä. 

Kaikki nuo siis yksisuuntaisia. Onko vielä muuallakin?

----------


## vompatti

Jos Bochumissa on matalat laiturit, miksi he ostavat uudet Variobahnit korkealla lattialla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Noiden Varioiden toimitukset alkavat siis tänä vuonna ja vasta parin vuoden sisällä ne ovat täysilukuisena käytössä. Silloin tullee myös M6S/C-vaunujen hankinta esim. HKL-raitioliikenteelle ajankohtaiseksi tai ylipäätään mahdolliseksi. Mutta laadukkaita vaunuja havittelevat varmasti muutkin ratikkakaupungit...


HKL:n toimitusjohtaja ei kyllä puhuisi noista vaunuista tv:ssä, ellei asiasta olisi jo jollain tasolla sovittu Bochumin kanssa. Havittelijoita varmaan on, mutta taitaa tällä kertaa Helsinki tehdä lodzit (eli viedä muiden nenän edestä)  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> HKL:n toimitusjohtaja ei kyllä puhuisi noista vaunuista tv:ssä, ellei asiasta olisi jo jollain tasolla sovittu Bochumin kanssa.


Johan Bochumissa  "on käyty". No ei silloin näissä merkeissä.

----------


## Compact

> HKL:n toimitusjohtaja ei kyllä puhuisi noista vaunuista tv:ssä...


Ylenaikainen on radiokanava, 94,0 MHz  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ylenaikainen on radiokanava, 94,0 MHz


No niinpä niin... Mutta ei se puhuisi radiossakaan, ellei...  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No niinpä niin... Mutta ei se puhuisi radiossakaan, ellei...


Kaiken lisäksi mainitun radiokanavan uutisista tärkeimmät esitetään TV2:ssa arki-iltaisin lähetyksessä nimeltä Uudenmaan Uutiset. Esiintyikö Lahdenrannan Matti sitten juuri tällä kertaa telkkarissa (vaiko vain radiossa) näissä merkeissä, siihen en ota kantaa.

----------


## vristo

> Jos Bochumissa on matalat laiturit, miksi he ostavat uudet Variobahnit korkealla lattialla?


BOGESTRAn tulevat 30 (+15 opitio) Variobahnia tulevat siis noille metrisille ratikkalinjolle, joilla on matalat laiturit. Kuusi uutta korkealattiasta Tangoa puolestaan tulee tuolla korkealaiturilliselle U35-linjalle (U-Stadtbahn). Kaksi eri hankintaa ja kummatkin Stadlerin tekeita.

----------


## vompatti

> BOGESTRAn tulevat 30 Variobahnia tulevat metrisille ratikkalinjolle, joilla on matalat laiturit. Kuusi korkealattiasta Tangoa puolestaan tulee korkealaiturilliselle U35-linjalle (U-Stadtbahn). Kaksi eri hankintaa ja kummatkin Stadlerin tekeita.


Kiitos. Virhe on siis Stadlerin kotisivuilla. Siellä on sujuvasti sotkettu nuo _kaksi eri hankintaa_ yhdeksi hankinnaksi.

----------


## JE

BOGESTRA poistaa siis käytöstä 18 tyristorikäyttöistä M6C-vaunua, koska niiden jännitteen muutos 600 V --> 750 V olisi liian kallista. Tekniikaltaan perinteisemmät M6S-vaunut sen sijaan eivät juuri muutostöitä kaipaa, ja jäävät siis ajoon.

Bochumissa oli 1980-luvulla projekti muuttaa kaikki raitiolinjat 1435 mm raideleveydelle, 750 V jännitteelle ja korkeille laitureille. Nyt kaikki linjat on Bochumin keskustassa tunneloitu, ja pian siis jännitemuutoskin on loppuunsuoritettu. Korkealaituriseksi ja normaaliraideleveydelle ei kuitenkaan muuteta muita linjoja kuin jo vuonna 1985 muutettuna avattu U35.

vristo pohti yksisuuntaisia M/N-vaunun sukulaisia. Sellaisia ovat oikeastaan vain nuo jo mainitut Geneven, Linzin ja Grazin 1980-lukuiset hankinnat. Lisäksi ainakin Nürnbergin N-vaunut, joista osa on myyty Krakovaan, on käytännössä yksisuuntaistettu, vaikka toisia ohjaamoja ja ovia ei purettu olekaan.

----------


## late-

> Lisäksi ainakin Nürnbergin N-vaunut, joista osa on myyty Krakovaan, on käytännössä yksisuuntaistettu, vaikka toisia ohjaamoja ja ovia ei purettu olekaan.


Kiinnostavaa. Krakovassa kyseisillä N8NF-vaunuilla ajetaan nimittäin kaksisuuntaisesti uudella vaiheittain avattavalla rataosalla. Onkohan ne korjattu Krakovassa toimimaan jälleen kaksisuuntaisina? Muutakin remonttia ilmeisesti on tehty.

Kyseisissä normaaliraideleveyden yksilöissä on siis matalat väliosat ja niitä on ymmärtääkseni tarkoitus hankkia Krakovaan lisääkin. Lisäksi Krakovaan on hankittu ainakin yksi Essenin metrin raideleveyden M8-vaunu, jota ilmeisesti käytetään varaosina kolmelle N8NF-vaunulle.

----------


## JE

> Kiinnostavaa. Krakovassa kyseisillä N8NF-vaunuilla ajetaan nimittäin kaksisuuntaisesti uudella vaiheittain avattavalla rataosalla. Onkohan ne korjattu Krakovassa toimimaan jälleen kaksisuuntaisina? Muutakin remonttia ilmeisesti on tehty.


Tarkistin lähteeni (Kochems: Die Stadtbahnwagen der Typen M und M, 2005), sen mukaan "väärät" ovet ja ohjaamot on helposti saatavissa tarvittaessa uudelleen käyttöön, mm. väärän puolen raput piilottavat lattialevyt poistamalla. Yksisuuntaistaminen tehtiin väliosien rakennuksen jälkeen joskus 1990-luvulla, joten sekään ei tuota ongelmaa. Voi olla että vaunuja muutoinkin on tosiaan remontoitu Krakovassa, mutta toisaalta niitä on Nürnbergissäkin päivitetty.

----------


## vristo

Linkki Krakovan MAN N8S-NF-vaunuja esittäviin kuviin. Ko. sivustolla mainitaan niiiden olevan tosiaankin MANin valmistamia. Näyttää varsin asialliselta, mutta noista kuvistakaan ei ihan suoraan ilmene em. muutoksien olemassaoloa. Löysin vielä linkin, jossa hieman valoitetaan ko. vaunutyypin historiaa. 

Jokatapauksessa, matalalla välipalalla varustettu M-Duewag vaikuttaisi olevan varsin asiallinen raitiovaunu myös Helsinkiin, oli se sitten yksi-tai kaksisuuntainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tässä yksi (tai useampikin) keino korvata puuttuvia Varioita:

Lopetetaan kuljettajarahastus, siirrytään 100 %:n valoetuuksiin, poistetaan tarpeettomat jalankulkuvalot (nehän "poistuvat" valoetuukisen yhteydessä) ja ryhdytään ajamaan liikenneympäristön sallimalla nopeudella. Autoriskiä vähennetään mekaanisilla esteillä auto- ja ratikkakaistan välillä.

Laskin taannoin, että tällä konstilla saadaan hyvinkin vähennettyä 10-12 vaunun tarve. Samalla palvelutaso paranee ja liikennöinnin kustannukset laskevat. Säästyneillä rahoilla ostetaan lippuautomaatteja.

Antero

PS: Tiedän kyllä, ettei käy. Meillä on Suomen erikoisolosuhteet. Niitä ovat:
- Suomessa vain pysäköintilippuautomaatit toimivat ulkona, eivät joukkolikennelippujen automaatit.
- Suomessa liikennevalot toimivat eri tavalla kuin muualla maailmassa, siksi Suomen liikennevaloissa ei voi olla 100 %:n valoetuuksia kuten muualla.
- Suomessa jalankulkija ei voi kävellä ilman liikennevaloja raiteen poikki, jos siinä kulkee raitiovaunuja puolen kilometrin välein. Se on mahdollista vain muiden maiden jalankulkijoille.
- Suomessa autoilijoilla tulee olla oikeus koukata ratikan eteen myös raitiovaunukaistalla. Vain muualla maailmassa sellaista oikeutta ei tarvita.
- Vaunutarvetta ei Suomessa voi vähentää, koska vastaavasti tarvitaan varavaunuja poikkeustilanteisiin lisää, koska Suomessa ei nopea liikennöinti ole mahdollista. Onhan se nähty, kuinka VR Oy:kin on yrittänyt, eikä siitä tule mitään.
- Raitioliikennettä ei voi nopeuttaa, koska sen kuuluu Suomessa olla hidasta. Siksi toiseksi jos se nopeutuisi, käyttäjiä tulisi lisää, ja tarvittaisiinkin taas lisää vaunuja. On parempi ajaa hissukseen, ettei käyttö nouse ja lisävaunujen tarve kasva.

Kevättä rinnassa  :Laughing:

----------


## JE

Nürnbergin osaksi Krakovaan myydystä sarjasta löytyy tietoa tästä linkistä:

http://www.tram-nuernberg.de/fahrzeuge/fahrzeuge.htm

Nürnbergin vaunut itsessään eivät tietenkään Helsinkiin sovi ennen telinvaihtoa, ja sarja on sitä paitsi pieni. Edelleen itse pitäisin päävaihtoehtoina kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja hankittaessa a) vaunujen muuttamista täydellisesti yksisuuntaisiksi b) vaunujen pitämistä kaksisuuntaiseen liikenteeseen soveltuvina.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> - Suomessa autoilijoilla tulee olla oikeus koukata ratikan eteen myös raitiovaunukaistalla.


Kommentoin tätä heti tuoreeltaan sillä kolaroin reilu 30 min sitten Kaisaniemessä. 

Autoilijoilla tuntuu tosiaan olevan oikeus siirtyä valkoisen sulkuviivan yli toisten työpaikalle.. Ei pelkästään eteen vaan myös sivulle. Onneksi tällä kertaa selvittiin peltivaurioilla.

----------


## vristo

> Edelleen itse pitäisin päävaihtoehtoina kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja hankittaessa a) vaunujen muuttamista täydellisesti yksisuuntaisiksi b) vaunujen pitämistä kaksisuuntaiseen liikenteeseen soveltuvina.


Joo... päivänselvää. Jos niillä ajetaan yksisuuntaisesti, niin ei voi olettaakaan, että toisella sivulla olisi ovet jotenkin tilapäisesti "säpissä". Eli just niin kuin sanoit: kokonaan yksisuuntaisiksi, jolloin väärän puolen ovet ja "takaohjaamo" pois täydellisesti. Nr:n valosarjoja yms. voidaan varmasti käyttää etu- ja takapään muutostöissä.
Tai sitten tehdään jotain historiallista ja innovatiivista HKL-Raitioliikenteellä ja hyödynnetään vaunujen jo olemassa olevia ominaisuuksia. Viime aikojen uutisten valossa on mielestäni kaikki täysin mahdollista.
En itse hämmästele enää mitään ja mietiskelen näitä lukiessani monesti: "Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja, ystäväni...". Ei voi muuta todeta. Kukapa olisi uskonut, että kaikkein klassisimmat Duewag-raitiovaunut saattaisivat tulla viettämään ahkeria eläke(työ)päiviään Helsinkiin. Ajatelkaa, jos Helb ilmottaisi, että vaikkapa Keppi-Tiikerit haalitaan uudelleen kasaan, kunnostetaan ja otetaan ajoon  :Smile: .

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kukapa olisi uskonut, että kaikkein klassisimmat Duewag-raitiovaunut saattaisivat tulla viettämään ahkeria eläke(työ)päiviään Helsinkiin. Ajatelkaa, jos Helb ilmottaisi, että vaikkapa Keppi-Tiikerit haalitaan uudelleen kasaan, kunnostetaan ja otetaan ajoon .


Niin, keppi- tai nappulatiikerithän olisivat samanikäisiä Mannheimista nyt hankittavien DüWagien kanssa!  :Smile:  Muistellaanpa minkälaisia busseja tehtiin vuosina 1962 ja 1964! Vuonna 1962 Kutter teki mallia "4" ja Wiima teki "Siipi-Wiimaa" eli mallia M-59... Vuonna 1964 Kutterilla oli uusi malli "5" ja Wiima oli tehnyt viimeiset Siipi-Wiimat ja aloittanut uuden M-64:n tuotannon.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Toisaalta tässä olisi nyt sitten paikka kokeilla kaksisuuntavaunuja ja keskittää nämä vaikka sellaiselle linjalle, jota halutaan jatkaa vaihe vaiheelta esim. Jätkäsaaressa. Säästyisi silmukkakustannuksia...


Bochumin vaunut ovat varmasti vielä aivan ajatusasteella. Varioiden "kohtalo" on kai edelleen neuvottelijoiden käsissä?
Mutta kaksisuuntavaunujen etuja yleensä ottaen ei käy kiistäminen.
Ensimmäisessä kuvassa katu on remontissa ja poikki, mutta raitiovaunu pääsee niin pitkälle kuin mahdollista!
Toisessa kuvassa erittäin yksinkertainen pääteasema. Ei tilaa vie.

----------


## kuukanko

> Bochumin vaunut ovat varmasti vielä aivan ajatusasteella. Varioiden "kohtalo" on kai edelleen neuvottelijoiden käsissä?


Niin, minä ainakin tulkitsen käytettyjen vaunujen ostamista niin, että Mannheimista tarvitaan vaunuja joka tapauksessa, koska vaikka Variot jäisivätkin liikenteeseen, niin niiden käyttöaste on niin huono, että vaunut eivät riitä ysille ilman lisähankintoja. Jos Variot lähtevät, niin sitten Bochumin vaunut tulevat korvaamaan niitä ja ysin aloitusta joudutaan lykkäämään siihen asti, että bochumilaisia saadaan liikenteeseen.

Toki Lahdenrannan puheista voi ounastella jotakin Vario-neuvottelujen tilanteesta. Neuvotteluaikaa ei ole enää kovin montaa arkipäivää jäljellä, jos Varioista ollaan varauduttu luopumaan jo kahden viikon päästä.

----------


## Albert

> Niin, minä ainakin tulkitsen käytettyjen vaunujen ostamista niin, että Mannheimista tarvitaan vaunuja joka tapauksessa, koska vaikka Variot jäisivätkin liikenteeseen, niin niiden käyttöaste on niin huono, että vaunut eivät riitä ysille ilman lisähankintoja.


Kyllä Mannheimin vaunut ovat selvä asia. Tiedämmehän jo ne yksilötkin, jotka Helsinkiin on hankittu.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Kyllä Mannheimin vaunut ovat selvä asia. Tiedämmehän jo ne yksilötkin, jotka Helsinkiin on hankittu.


Niinpä. Tulevat "Mannet" tarvitaan joka tapauksessa, vaikka Variot jäisivätkin (= tämä on sitten toiveajatteluun perustuva, sivistynyt arvaus.. :Smile: ). Toivotaan näin.

Vaunupula on silti odotettavissa viimeistään 9 linjan käyttöönottovaiheessa. Vielä tarvittaisiin muutama 1000 mm 600 v Duvag vaunu. Mieluimmin vaikka 10, ja tietysti halvalla... vaikka hinta ei ole päällimmäinen asia joka ratkaisee. Jatkossa Nr 1 ja 2 vaunujen peruskorjaukset, välipalojen liittäminen ym. laskevat päivittäistä vaunuvahvuutta. Korvaavaa kalustoa tarvitaan toiminnan häiriöttömään pyörittämiseen. Tällä foorumilla on monia jotka ovat jo kirjoittaneet asiasta.

----------


## Albert

Mitenkäs nyt tässä ketjussa suu pannaan?  :Wink:  
Bochum varmaankin voidaan vallan unohtaa. Mutta entäpä välipalamannet, jotka siis on kai jo ostettu. HKL:n ja Bombardierin sopimuksessa Bomba sitoutuu 92 prosentin käyttöasteeseen. Vieläkö noita Düwageja sitten tarvitaan?

----------


## vristo

> Mitenkäs nyt tässä ketjussa suu pannaan?  
> Bochum varmaankin voidaan vallan unohtaa. Mutta entäpä välipalamannet, jotka siis on kai jo ostettu. HKL:n ja Bombardierin sopimuksessa Bomba sitoutuu 92 prosentin käyttöasteeseen. Vieläkö noita Düwageja sitten tarvitaan?


 Kyllähän tätä voi vielä jatkaa, vaikka Varioiden tilalle tulikin Varioita. Ensin on Bomban lienee päästävä siihen luvattuun käyttöasteeseen. Katsotaan pystyvätkö? 

Hyvää tässä kaikessa on toki se, että sovitut raitioliikenteen laajennukset, kuten h9, tulevat nyt aikataulussaan.

Välipala-Mannet tulevat kai, mutta varaosa-Mannen kunnostamiseen en kyllä nyt usko. Samaten laihialaiset pysynevät poissa (ei ainakaan korjattane lisää). Kyllähän se kuitenkin on niin, että raitioliikenteen on Helsingissäkin päästävä eteenpäin, eikä taaksepäin. Harrastajista (myönnän itsekin) olisi varmasti kivaa, jos Stadi olisi täynnä vaikkapa Düwag-vaunujen kaltaisia hienouksia, mutta onkohan se pidemmän päälle tarkoituksenmukaista. 

Annetaan tämän ketjun olla ja elää, jos vaikka joskus tulisikin jotain kirjoiteltavaa tai raportoitavaa tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mitenkäs nyt tässä ketjussa suu pannaan?  
> Bochum varmaankin voidaan vallan unohtaa. Mutta entäpä välipalamannet, jotka siis on kai jo ostettu. HKL:n ja Bombardierin sopimuksessa Bomba sitoutuu 92 prosentin käyttöasteeseen. Vieläkö noita Düwageja sitten tarvitaan?


Tiedotustilaisuudessa kysyin HKL:n edustajilta välipala-Manneista. HKL:ltä ilmoitettiin, että asiaa harkitaan vielä. Kalustovastaava Ollipekka Heikkilä kuitenkin antoi ymmärtää olevansa kiinnostunut niistä, koska sitä kautta saisi erittäin edullisesti varsin tärkeitä varaosia.

----------


## vristo

> Tiedotustilaisuudessa kysyin HKL:n edustajilta välipala-Manneista. HKL:ltä ilmoitettiin, että asiaa harkitaan vielä. Kalustovastaava Ollipekka Heikkilä kuitenkin antoi ymmärtää olevansa kiinnostunut niistä, koska sitä kautta saisi erittäin edullisesti varsin tärkeitä varaosia.


 Hoh! Välipala-Mannet varaosiksi? Hienot Düwagit palasiksi? Pelastakoon Lodz ne, jos niille ei Helsingissä löydy muuta käyttöä  :Wink: .

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Välipala-manneille on kolme varsin loogista käyttötarkoitusta:
- Joukkoliikenteen matalalattia-osuuden nopea nostaminen
- Varioiden korvaaminen niin kauan, kun käyttöaste ei ole Bomban lupaamalla tasolla
- NrII-sarjan "jatkopalaratikoiden" ja loppujen Nr-peruskorjausten paikkaaminen

Sen jälkeen vaunut voisivat toimia varaosalähteinä Nr-kalustolle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hoh! Välipala-Mannet varaosiksi? Hienot Düwagit palasiksi? Pelastakoon Lodz ne, jos niille ei Helsingissä löydy muuta käyttöä .


Luulenpa, että varaosiksi näitä välipala-Manneja ei tässä tarkoitettu. Kyseessä saattoi olla se, että Manneihin saa halpoja varaosia helposti joko Saksasta tai Helsingissä olevasta varaosa-Mannesta.

Joka tapauksessa näille välipalallisille vaunuille olisi käyttöä, kuten Mikko Laaksosen viestistä voi lukea. Ja etenkin ensi vuonna tarvetta olisi. Jyrkistä rapuista, ahtaasta käytävästä ja vastakkaisista penkeistä huolimatta Mannet ovat saaneet kehuja tavattomasti. Välipala-Mannet maksavat itsensä nopeasti takaisin, ja kunhan nykyiset Mannet pidetään mainoksissa, on maksu järjestetty nopeasti muutamassa vuodessa. Uudet Mannet tulisi tietenkin maalata keltavihreiksi.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

No hyvä niin, ettei ihan heti varaosiksi. 

Näissä välipala-Manneissa ei ole muuten vastakkaisia istumia vaan varsin "Nr-tyylinen" sisustus, kuten tama kuva näyttää: linkki. Hauskasti vaunun "vanhassa" osassa (nuo olivat alunperin kuusiakselisia GT6:sia) on hehkulamppuvalaistus, mutta "uudemmassa" matalassa välipalassa on loisteputket.

----------


## vristo

Ex-mannheimilainen välipala-Manne vaunu 515 on aloittanut työnsä Puolan Lodzissa ja on edelleenkin numeroltaan 515: linkki. Toinen samanlainen vaunu 506 on jo siiretty sinne myös ja muutama muukin samanlainen matkaa sinne. Hyviä eläke(työ)päiviä vain! Odotellaan sisaruksia Helsinkiin...

----------


## Albert

> Ex-mannheimilainen välipala-Manne vaunu 515 on aloittanut työnsä Puolan Lodzissa ja on edelleenkin numeroltaan 515. Toinen samanlainen vaunu 506 on jo siiretty sinne... Odotellaan sisaruksia Helsinkiin...


 Strassenbahn-Forumilla tiedetään (lisää) välipala-Manneistakin.

----------


## Martin

> Strassenbahn-Forumilla tiedetään (lisää) välipala-Manneistakin.


Ei siellä tiedetä, siellä kysytään vain. Mutta ainakaan linkatuissa viesteissä ei ole lisätietoa.
Mutta minä kuulin, että kuusi välipala-mannea on myyty Helsinkiin, mutta ensin niistä muutetaan "ajolaitteet" (en tunne suomalaista sanaa -> saksaksi Fahrschalter).

Martin

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta minä kuulin, että kuusi välipala-mannea on myyty Helsinkiin, mutta ensin niistä muutetaan "ajolaitteet" (en tunne suomalaista sanaa -> saksaksi Fahrschalter).


Kyllä. On olemassa ajatus korvata kontrollerit nykyaikaisella elektronisella ajolaitteella. On kuljettajille helpompaa, kun ei tarvitse kiertää "kahvimyllyjä". Ja kyse on myös turvallisuudesta, sillä ajokytkimessä on myös jarru, jonka käytön pitää olla refleksinomaista.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Mutta mitäs tämä "uutinen" mahtaa tarkoittaa? Tiedätkö siitä jotain, Martin?




> Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ging das Gerücht um, ein Zwischenhändler hätte die in Würzburg fehlenden 8x-DueWags 233 - 235 an Helsinki verkauft. Dort wären sie zumindest während der Leichtathletik-WM zum Einsatz gekommen. 
> 
> Für das Lichtraumprofil wären die Dinger ja geeignet. Was ist da dran? 
> 
> 
> Grüsse 
> 
> TW 238

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> On olemassa ajatus korvata kontrollerit nykyaikaisella elektronisella ajolaitteella. On kuljettajille helpompaa, kun ei tarvitse kiertää "kahvimyllyjä". Ja kyse on myös turvallisuudesta, sillä ajokytkimessä on myös jarru, jonka käytön pitää olla refleksinomaista.


Olen käsittänyt, että ajokytkin jäisi muuten ennalleen. Vain kampi korvataan mekaanisen yhtyden kautta laihialaistyylisellä kepillä. En tiedä, onko suunnitelma muuttunut hienommaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen käsittänyt, että ajokytkin jäisi muuten ennalleen. Vain kampi korvataan mekaanisen yhtyden kautta laihialaistyylisellä kepillä.


En pane päätä pantiksi. Minulle tuli vain käsitys, että ajolaitteet olisivat yhtenäiset Nr-sarjan kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Ei siellä tiedetä, siellä kysytään vain. Mutta ainakaan linkatuissa viesteissä ei ole lisätietoa.


Hyvä kun siellä "vaan kysytään".  Nyt tuli tällekin forumille mielenkiintoista asiaa! Kyselisivät vain lisää  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

> Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ging das Gerücht um, ein Zwischenhändler hätte die in Würzburg fehlenden 8x-DueWags 233 - 235 an Helsinki verkauft. Dort wären sie zumindest während der Leichtathletik-WM zum Einsatz gekommen. 
> 
> Für das Lichtraumprofil wären die Dinger ja geeignet. Was ist da dran? 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mutta mitäs tämä "uutinen" mahtaa tarkoittaa? Tiedätkö siitä jotain, Martin?


Suomennettu:

"vähän aikaa sitten kiersi huhu, että välimyyjä olisi myynyt Würzburgista puuttuvat vaunut 233 - 235 (-> myyty, mutta ei kukaan tiedä mihin) Helsinkiin. Sielä ne olisi olleet liikenteessä yleisurheilun MM-kisojen aikana.
...
Onko tässä jotain totuutta?"

Eihän minun tarvitse kirjoittaa, että tämä huhu ei ole totta ;-)

Martin

----------


## vristo

> Eihän minun tarvitse kirjoittaa, että tämä huhu ei ole totta ;-)


Kirjoita nyt vain  :Wink: . Tässä harratuksessa tosiaankin törmää välistä aika villeihin huhuihin.

----------


## Albert

> Mutta minä kuulin, että kuusi välipala-mannea on myyty Helsinkiin, mutta ensin niistä muutetaan "ajolaitteet".


06.07:http://forum.mysnip.de/read.php?1380...666#msg-479666
_"Luotettavan tiedon mukaan Helsingissä odotetaan, että saksalaiselta pajalta vapautuu kapasiteettia välipala-manne -vaunujen modernisointiin."_
(Hyvin vapaa käännös)
Uskallan sanoa, että myös kommentin kirjoittaja on luotettava.
Saamme sentään edes Saksanmaalta tietoa Helsingin raitiovaunuasioista.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jusa

Tietääkö kukaan onko noita manneja tulossa lisää Helsinkiin.
Vai tyydyttikö Vario-sopimus tarpeet.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tietääkö kukaan onko noita manneja tulossa lisää Helsinkiin.
> Vai tyydyttikö Vario-sopimus tarpeet.


Kyllä ne tulossa ovat. Vario-sopimus on vain "paperi". Liikennettä hoidetaan toimivilla vaunuilla, ei papereilla. Elokuussa 2008 liikenne lisääntyy linjan 9 vuoromäärän verran, joskin kympin lyhentyessä sieltä voidaan nipistää jotain pois.

En väheksy Vario-sopimusta. Mutta se aika on vasta edessä, kun voimme päätellä, toimivatko Variot luvatulla tavalla vai eivätkö toimi. Aina parempi, mitä suuremmalla käyttöasteella niillä voidaan ajaa ja mitä paremmin ne kestävät. Kaikki Variot ovat Saksassa käyneet ja nyt niitä viimeistellään täyteen iskuun.

----------


## vristo

Eivät nämä ihan Varioita korvaamaan tule (topicin otsikon mukaisesti), mutta nyt alkaa tapahtua joka tapauksessa.

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsen Mirva Haltia kertoo blogissaan sen mitä on keväästä saakka odoteltu:




> - HKL tuo 6 kpl Mannheimilaisia spåria nyt sitten suomeen ja ratikkajohtaja halusi kuulla etukäteen mitä mieltä lautakunta on niidenkin yliteippaamisesta, koska ovat samassa kunnossa kuin ne 2 tällä hetkellä teipattua Mannheimilaista, eli maalaus olisi kallista, teippaus meille ilmaista ja mainostulojakin virtaisi. Lautakuntalaiset eivät suoranaisesti teippausta vastustaneet, mutta muistuttivat, että ikkunat pitää jättää rauhaan.


 Tervetuloa vaan Helsinkiin, arvon pitkät välipala-mannheimilaiset, ennestään neljän mainosteipatun lyhyemmän sisarusten (HKL151-154) seuraksi!

----------


## MrArakawa

Jes, lisää vain manneja! Ne ovat minun suosikkivaunuja. Harmi vain, että ne ovat viime aikoina olleet pääosin vain ruuhkavuoroissa ja koulutusajossa. Myös mainosteippaus sopii hyvin mannejen yhdeksi erikoispiirteeksi, mutta Loreal-vaunuja on jo riittävästi. Toivottavasti löytyy joku muukin mainostajataho. 

Jatkossa kun manneja on kymmenen kappaletta, niillä hoituu jo melkeinpä yhden kokonaisen linjan liikennöinti. Ei kun ysistä vaan kunnon mannelinja  :Wink:

----------


## Hape

Asioista tähän saakka perillä oleva saksalainen sivu
www.esquad.de/vrn/fahrz/ges_mvg_strab.html
väittää Hesaan olevan myyty vain neljä välipala-mannea.

----------


## Albert

> Asioista tähän saakka perillä oleva saksalainen sivu
> www.esquad.de/vrn/fahrz/ges_mvg_strab.html
> väittää Hesaan olevan myyty vain neljä välipala-mannea.


Listasta puuttuu maininta vaunujen 519 ja 523 kohdalta.

----------


## vristo

> Listasta puuttuu maininta vaunujen 519 ja 523 kohdalta.


Tilanne ko.listalla on ollut noin viime keväästä saakka ja sivuston ylläpitäjä on ilmeisesti ollut hieman epäröivä Helsinkiin tulevien vaunujen suhteen. Puolan Lodziin on mennyt tähän mennessä viisi vaunua ja yksi odottaa vielä toimitusta. Käsitin niin, että Lodziin on määrä mennä kaikkiaan kahdeksan vaunua ja Helsinkiin kuusi.

----------


## Albert

> Käsitin niin, että Lodziin on määrä mennä kaikkiaan kahdeksan vaunua ja Helsinkiin kuusi.


Kyllä se näin on. Ja Helsinkiin tulevat ovat annetun tiedon mukaan 503, 507, 510, 517, 519 ja 523.
RNV muuten otti ja tilasi 19 Rhein-Neckar -variobahnia Bobardierilta. Toimitetaan  2009-2010. Niistä luemma 8 menee Heidelbergiin. Sieltähän voisi sitten irrota halvalla vuoden 1973 kaksisuunta- Gt6-Düwageja Hesan "tarpeisiin".

----------


## vristo

> RNV muuten otti ja tilasi 19 Rhein-Neckar -variobahnia Bobardierilta. Toimitetaan  2009-2010. Niistä luemma 8 menee Heidelbergiin.


Bombardierin lehdistötiedote asiasta. Aika mielenkiintoiseksi asian tekee se, että Variobahn on nykyisin Stadlerin tuote. Mutta ilmeisesti kyseessä on aiemman tilauksen option käyttäminen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bombardierin lehdistötiedote asiasta. Aika mielenkiintoiseksi asian tekee se, että Variobahn on nykyisin Stadlerin tuote. Mutta ilmeisesti kyseessä on aiemman tilauksen option käyttäminen.


Tiedä vaikka ne olisivat Stadin toukat jotka ovat luikertelemassa sinne :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Näissä voisi olla erinomaisia kaksisuunta-Duewageja Helsingin raitiovaunu-tarpeisiin.

(lähde:http://www.drehscheibe-online.de/)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyllä se näin on. Ja Helsinkiin tulevat ovat annetun tiedon mukaan 503, 507, 510, 517, 519 ja 523.


Tästä ryhmästä ensimmäinen (517) on matkalla Helsinkiin.

----------


## vristo

> Tästä ryhmästä ensimmäinen (517) on matkalla Helsinkiin.


Viimeinkin ne tulevat, hienoa!

----------


## 339-DF

Perillä pitäisi olla perjantaina. Mutta vielä on aikaa ennen kuin vaunu tulee linjalle. Välipalamannet käyvät Vallilassa läpi keveän helsinkiläistämisprosessin ja sitten on vielä koulutus edessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Välipalamannet käyvät Vallilassa läpi keveän helsinkiläistämisprosessin ja sitten on vielä koulutus edessä.


Kojelautaa varmaan muutetaan, mutta mitähän kaikkea muuta tuo mahtaa pitää sisällään?

----------


## 339-DF

Tietoa ei ole, mutta edellisistä manneista päätellen Nr-tyyppinen kojelauta, virroitin, vaihteenkääntömagneetti, sitten tietysti meikäläinen radio, liva, kilvet... Edellisen mannesatsin ajokytkintä ei onnistuttu muuttamaan Nr-mäisemmäksi, saa nähdä miten näiden käy. Ja mitä sitten ulkopinnoille tehdäänkään...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Perillä pitäisi olla perjantaina. Mutta vielä on aikaa ennen kuin vaunu tulee linjalle. Välipalamannet käyvät Vallilassa läpi keveän helsinkiläistämisprosessin ja sitten on vielä koulutus edessä.


Onko kenelläkään tietoa, millä laivalla vaunu tulee ja mihin aikaan rantautuu?

----------


## ultrix

> Menee jo off-topiciksi, mutta voisihan eräistäkin puolalaisista kaupungeista tosiaan tuon Stettinin lisäksi käyttää myös nimiä Breslau, Danzig, ...


Vähän vanhaan viestiin vastaus, mutta voihan *Łódź*istakin käyttää kätevästi saksalaista nimeä _Lodsch_ ilman minkäänlaisia "slaaveja" (vrt. skandit).

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Edellisen mannesatsin ajokytkintä ei onnistuttu muuttamaan Nr-mäisemmäksi, saa nähdä miten näiden käy.


Mutta eihän sitä tarvitsekaan muuttaa.

----------


## vristo

HKL-Raitioliikenteen uusimmasta Saksan kaunottaresta on nyt kuvakin SRS-Uutisissa.

----------


## Albert

No nyt kroatialainen verkkolehti Nacional kuulemma "tietää", että Helsinki haluaa ostaa GT6-vaunuja Zagrebista.
zeljeznice.netissä kysellään, että voiko tämä olla totta. Niin kysyn minäkin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> No nyt kroatialainen verkkolehti Nacional kuulemma "tietää", että Helsinki haluaa ostaa GT6-vaunuja Zagrebista.
> zeljeznice.netissä kysellään, että voiko tämä olla totta. Niin kysyn minäkin.


Ei yhtään huono idea ostaa tänne saman sarjan "Manne"-vaunuja, mitä täällä jo on. Toki saisi myös sitä vanhempaakin mallia.  :Smile: 

Onkohan Vauriotramien lähtölaskentakello alkanut taas tikittää ja pitäisi saada pian korvaajia?

----------


## Compact

> ...kroatialainen verkkolehti Nacional kuulemma "tietää", että Helsinki haluaa ostaa GT6-vaunuja Zagrebista...


Jos joku nyt ei vielä seuraa Kroatian mediaa, niin täällähän siitä hankinta-asiasta alustavasti kerrotaan: Nacional

Niin, kyllähän kai kaikki Kroatian alkeet osaavat?
Kroatia-portaali
Suomi-Kroatia seura
Zagreb tramvaj pähkinänkuoressa

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Jos joku nyt ei vielä seuraa Kroatian mediaa, niin täällähän siitä hankinta-asiasta alustavasti kerrotaan: Nacional
> 
> Niin, kyllähän kai kaikki Kroatian alkeet osaavat?
> Kroatia-portaali
> Suomi-Kroatia seura
> Zagreb tramvaj pähkinänkuoressa


Venäjän kielen taidosta on hyötyä, sen avulla moni sana avautuu, slaavilaisia kieliä nääs.
Tuskinpa tuolla sanomalehdellä on mitään syytä palturia jauhaa. Helsingissä vaan kaiken pitää olla aina niin salaista, vasta sitten kun vaunu on pihassa, siitä saa kertoa.

----------


## 339-DF

Sikäli tuo pitää paikkansa, että Crotram-aiheisten Zagrebin-vierailuiden yhteydessä HKL:n edustajat ovat kyllä keskustelleet asiasta sikäläisten kollegojensa kanssa. Mitään päätöksiä asiassa ei kuitenkaan käsittääkseni ole. 

Käytännössä suuremman manne-sarjan hankkiminen enteilisi mielesätni hyvin vahvasti Vario-kaupan purkua, ja ainakin tällä hetkellä Vario-diili tuntuu pitävän tyydyttävästi.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Sikäli tuo pitää paikkansa, että Crotram-aiheisten Zagrebin-vierailuiden yhteydessä HKL:n edustajat ovat kyllä keskustelleet asiasta sikäläisten kollegojensa kanssa. Mitään päätöksiä asiassa ei kuitenkaan käsittääkseni ole. 
> 
> Käytännössä suuremman manne-sarjan hankkiminen enteilisi mielesätni hyvin vahvasti Vario-kaupan purkua, ja ainakin tällä hetkellä Vario-diili tuntuu pitävän tyydyttävästi.


Eri asia on, miten kauan Vaurio-diili pitää. Olikos asia niin, että toukokuussa pitäisi olla jo 28 Vauriovaunua yhtä aikaa liikennekunnossa? Epäilenpä, että siinä vaiheessa voi Bomban porukoilla nousta pian kädet pystyyn.

Mietinpä vain, onko vaunujen ostoaikomus Zagrebista todellakin vain keskusteluasteella? Taitaa olla vähän pidemmälle viety tuo asia, miksi muuten siitä olisi noin paljon paikalliseen lehteen kirjoitettu.

----------


## Martin

Vain yksi idea: olisiko mahdollista, että HKL on ainoastaan kiinostunut vaunuin teleille? Tarvihan telejä jos haluaa pidentää NrII-sarjan vaunut välipalalla, ja käyttettyjen telien hankkiminen on varmaan halvempi kuin rakentaa uudet. Niin erilaisia ne telit varmaan ei ole.

Martin

----------


## kuukanko

HKL on jo tilannut uudet telirungot ja pyöräkerrat välipalaprojektiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eri asia on, miten kauan Vaurio-diili pitää. Olikos asia niin, että toukokuussa pitäisi olla jo 28 Vauriovaunua yhtä aikaa liikennekunnossa? Epäilenpä, että siinä vaiheessa voi Bomban porukoilla nousta pian kädet pystyyn.


Jep, toukokuussa 28. Saas nähdä. En väitä epäilystäsi vastaan  :Wink: 




> Mietinpä vain, onko vaunujen ostoaikomus Zagrebista todellakin vain keskusteluasteella? Taitaa olla vähän pidemmälle viety tuo asia, miksi muuten siitä olisi noin paljon paikalliseen lehteen kirjoitettu.


Tuskin siitä mitään paperilla vielä on. Luulen, että tässä vaan on kulttuuriero: mikä suomalaisen mielestä on vasta keskusteluasteella saattaa ulkomaalaisen mielestä olla jo valmiiksi sovittu. Vähän samantapaistahan oli crotramin tulemisen kanssa. Loppujen lopuksi se varmistui vasta vähän ennen rahtaamista, kun saatiin selville, että se saattaa sittenkin selvitä meidän rataverkossamme. Siihen asti kaikki oli Helsingin näkökulmasta auki, vaikka Zagrebissa juttu oli jo pomminvarma.

----------

